# lateral perch



## rico86 (Jan 23, 2011)

has anyone tried these yet? their made by powertackle.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 24, 2011)

They look pretty cool. Someone do a review!


----------



## Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

https://www.powertackle.com/

They look nice. I wonder if they skip nice under docks and overhangs?

Good for bed fishing?

I'd like to try them.


----------

